# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Trenantone oder Bicalutamid ?

## Klaus52

Nachdem bei mir nach Salvage-OP der PSA (akt. 24) nicht abfiel, wurde jetzt ein PET/CT gemacht. Dies ergab mehrere auffällige Lymphknoten im Bauch/Brustraum bis hin zur Schulter. Mein Uro empfiehlt jetzt nach einer Woche Bicalutamid die 3-Monatsspritze mit Trenantone.
Wenn ich die neuesten Leitlinien richtig gelesen habe, wäre aber aufgrund deutlich geringerer Nebenwirkungen die Montotherapie mit Bicalutamid bis PSA 500 zu erwägen. 
Wer kann mir hierzu weiterhelfen und wann ist denn die Brustbestrahlung angezeigt (Trenantone, Bicalutamid oder bei beiden) ?

Klaus

----------


## HorstK

Ich habe im fortgeschrittenen Stadium (PSA 236 ng/ml) mit dem Antiandrogen Bicalutamid 150 mg angefangen, dann kam ein GnRH-Analoga hinzu (Bauchspritze ELIGARD 3 Monatsdepot). Heute bin ich bei Abiraterone (ZYTIGA) + GnRH-Analoga.

Alles Gute!

Gruß Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=data

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mein Uro empfiehlt jetzt nach einer Woche Bicalutamid die 3-Monatsspritze mit Trenantone.
> Wenn ich die neuesten Leitlinien richtig gelesen habe, wäre aber aufgrund deutlich geringerer Nebenwirkungen die Montotherapie mit Bicalutamid bis PSA 500 zu erwägen. 
> Wer kann mir hierzu weiterhelfen und wann ist denn die Brustbestrahlung angezeigt (Trenantone, Bicalutamid oder bei beiden) ?


Lieber Klaus 

Ich hatte zweieinhalb Jahre - mit Unterbrüchen - mit Leuprorelin ('Lucrin', 'Trenantone') recht gut gelebt bis zum PSA-Anstieg, nach dem ich auf Bicalutamid 50 mg (casodex, Streuli, Sandoz...) umgestiegen bin. Ich kenne also beide, nacheinander angewandt als Monotherapie. Vielleicht würde ich heute eher mit Casodex beginnen und bei Versagen mit der Spritze weiterfahren, aber umgekehrt war schon OK.

Nebenwirkungen:
es herrscht wohl die Meinung vor, Casodex habe weniger Nebenwirkungen. In der Tat sind die Hitzewallungen milder, aber länger anhaltend als unter Lucrin. Ob mein neulicher Schwächeanfall eine NW von Casodex sei, weiss ich nicht, zumal ich vor einem Jahr was ähnliches hatte unter Lucrin, nur nicht so heftig.

Brustbestrahlung:
Gynäkomastie steht auf beiden Beipackzetteln, aber bei Casodex als "häufig", weswegen gerne prophylaktisch bestrahlt wird. Dazu werden Elektronen verwendet, deren geringe Eindringtiefe Lungen und Herz verschonen. Ich hab 4 mal 4 gy bekommen, was ohne spürbare NW blieb.
mit Lucrin oder eben Trenantone würde man nur bestrahlen , wenn wider Erwarten eine Gynäkomastie aufträte.

Kombitherapie:
Öfter werden die Anti-Hormon- und die Hormondeprivationstherapie miteinander verwendet als AHT-2-fach oder auch mit weiteren Medikamenten als AHT-3-fach. Sicher ist, dass sich dabei die Nebenwirkungen kumulieren, ob damit ein besserer Therapieerfolg erreicht werde, ist unklar, vor allem in Bezug auf die Zeit.

carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

> Kombitherapie:
> Öfter werden die Anti-Hormon- und die Hormondeprivationstherapie miteinander verwendet als AHT-2-fach oder auch mit weiteren Medikamenten als AHT-3-fach. Sicher ist, dass sich dabei die Nebenwirkungen kumulieren, ob damit ein besserer Therapieerfolg erreicht werde, ist _unklar_, vor allem in Bezug auf die Zeit.


*Nein Konrad,
*das ist nicht _unklar_, zumindest nicht für mich, und vielleicht schaffst Du es auch in Zukunft mal, wenn Du das so siehst, es als Deine persönliche Meinung zu kennzeichnen. In vielen Studien, die untersucht haben, was besser ist, ADT1 oder ADT2, hat sich ADT2 als die überlegene Therapieform gezeigt, wie z.B. in der Phase-III Studie von Akaza & Kollegen:




> CONCLUSIONS: CAB with bicalutamide 80 mg offered a *significant overall survival benefit* compared with LHRH-A monotherapy without reducing tolerability in patients with locally advanced or metastatic prostate cancer.


Hier ging es allerdings um primär metastasierte Patienten, und man könnte spekulieren, dass dies bei Patienten in palliativer Situation nach Versagen lokaler Therapien (RPE oder RT) nicht gilt. Dafür gibt es aber keine Hinweise, denn eine metastasierte Situation ist ja gerade der Grund des primären Therapieversagens. In einer Analyse zweier Phase-II Studien für Recurrent PCa kommt Crawford & Kollegen zu folgendem Fazit:




> ...Multivariate analysis showed that men on combined therapy had significantly less risk of progression than men on monotherapy (hazard ratio 0.21, 95% confidence interval 0.07-0.63, P = 0.005). There was no significant difference in the frequency of side-effects between the groups. Toxicities were reported to be mild.


Schaut man sich eine Meta Analyse von Akaza an, so erkennt man, dass ADT2 (Combined ADT) statistische Vorteile hat. Dies noch deutlicher bei Einsatz von Flutamide statt Nilutamide. Bicalutamide und erst recht Enzalutamide, dürfte dieses Ergebnis weiter verbessern.



Ob sich das in jedem individuellen Einzelfall auch so darstellen würde bleibt natürlich offen, aber würden wir Einzelfallbetrachtungen zur Maxime erheben, bräuchten wir keine Studien und keine EBM mehr. Das kann es doch auch nicht sein.

------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Akaza, Combined androgen blockade with bicalutamide for advanced prostate cancer: long-term follow-up of a phase 3, double-blind, randomized study for survival.
*[2]:* Crawford, Combined low-dose flutamide plus finasteride vs low-dose flutamide monotherapy for recurrent prostate cancer: a comparative analysis of two phase II trials with a long-term follow-up.
*[3]:* Akaza, Combined androgen blockade for prostate cancer: Review of efficacy, safety and cost-effectiveness

----------


## Hvielemi

> das ist nicht _unklar_, zumindest nicht für mich, und vielleicht schaffst Du es auch in Zukunft mal, wenn Du das so siehst, es als Deine persönliche Meinung zu kennzeichnen.


Naja, ich hab keine Belege angegeben für meine Stellungnahme, also ist es erst mal eine Behauptung.
Bei den Studien geht es schlussendlich nicht darum, wieviele Medikamente man konsumiere, 
sondern darum, ob man damit den PSA-Wert unter 1ng/ml drücken könne:




> The achievement of a prostate-specific antigen (PSA) nadir concentration
> improved survival. More patients attained PSA nadir concentrations
> ng/mL with CAB compared with patients who received LHRH-A monotherapy (81.4%
> vs 33.7%; P<.001).
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19536889



Dies haben mehr Patienten erreicht mit der Kombitherapie, als solche
mit der Monotherapie. Der Schluss, der zu ziehen ist, ist also nicht,
auf gut Glück die Kombitherapie zu nutzen, sondern den PSA-Verlauf
eng zu überwachen und, falls dieser nicht unter 1ng/ml falle, das Medikament zu 
wechseln.
Alternativ kann man natürlich auch das eh ungenügend wirksame Medikament
einfach weiternehmen und dies dann AHT2 nennen.

Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung, die ich so nicht durch Studien belegen kann,
Die aber sowohl von obigem Zitat, als auch aus den Patientenleitlinien II unterstützt
wird (Seite 49)

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------

